# 22 Revolver?



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

I'm thinking of picking up a 22 revolver but don't have the foggiest idea of what's out there. My dad has an awesome S&W that dates back about 50 years but that's the only one I've ever fired. 

How about a pick post....show me what you got and how you like it? 
:-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Are you wanting a DA or SA revolver?


----------



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> Are you wanting a DA or SA revolver?


I would think that the great majority out there are DA, yes? Honestly I'd prefer DA but wouldn't rule out SA if it's a really cool piece.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The Ruger Single Six models are very nice. As for DA, S&W still offers 3 versions of the 617. Ruger makes the SP101 in .22lr, but they aren't that common. Taurus makes a few .22lr revolvers.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*.22 revolver*

My favorite .22 revolver is the S&W model 34-1. it makes a great woods walking gun. It comes in 2" or 4" barrel and also is available in Stainless steel as the model 63.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

My father has a 9 shot 22 revolver - not sure the brand. He's had it since I was a boy. Even when it is cocked, the trigger pull must be 12-15 pounds. And, in DA mode, it's gotta be over 20 lbs. I keep telling him to get a smith to work on the trigger. You can't hit anything with this gun.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

My favorite is the S&W 617. Mine is a 4 inch, 10 shot. Great shooter. 
[img:780:579:5514317919]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v23/hberttmank/sw617.jpg[/img:5514317919]


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

ruger bearcat is fantastic, but it is a single action.










danny


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I looked for a picture of my S&W Model 43 but I can not find one. This is an older airweight revolver and the best 22 revolver I have ever owned. If my name was rgs1975 I would search the Internet and gunshops until I found a Model 43. Happy hunting and regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Tarurus but I did pick up Tracker 22lr DA 6inch barrell and love it and great price.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I almost picked up one of those Taurus 45 ACP guns on closeout from CDNN. 

How do U like the Taurus?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

If you shoot a lot I would stay away from them and go S&W or Ruger. Anything over a 22 will come lose on you with the Taurus. I'm just talking about their revolvers. That's why the price is so cheap on them. You get what you pay for. I don't know much about their auto's.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> If you shoot a lot I would stay away from them and go S&W or Ruger. Anything over a 22 will come lose on you with the Taurus. I'm just talking about their revolvers. That's why the price is so cheap on them. You get what you pay for. I don't know much about their auto's.


Well, if I ever get one, it would be a Ruger or a S&W. I figured the quality wasn't as good on the Taurus, but I just assumed the trigger wasn't as good. Didn't really know anything else. I've always been a semi-auto person.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

*Perfect 22 Revolver for Hiking, Fishing, and Plinking*

I found a photo of my S&W M43 and a hiking, fishing, and plinking gun doesn't get any better. Regards, Richard :lol:

M43 with Herrett grips:


----------



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

I talked to my pop last night and confirmed what his was. It's a S&W 22 Masterpiece. It was made in 1953, before S&W used model numbers. It's got a 6" barrel and 5 screw frame...the thing is pretty darn sweet.


----------



## RugerDog (May 14, 2006)

Just got a Single Six, and just love it!










Has an interchangeable cylinder, so I can shoot 22LR or 22WMR. It is a Single Action. Got it used, set me back about $200. Sweet shooter.


----------

